# Are these SSS seed strains outdated?



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm going to be overseeding a new lawn from the past summer (lots of fungus and disease killed/thinned a bunch) of my P Rye grass. I was going to order seed from Seed Super Store, the SS9000 Perennial Ryegrass Blend which includes:

Grand Slam GLD perennial ryegrass performed very well in the National Turfgrass Evaluation Program, 2010 Trial (NTEP) . Grand Slam GLD is the highest rated perennial ryegrass in the North East region.

Stellar 3GL is an outstanding new variety. It gives SS9000 protection against Stem Rust disease.

Karma It rates very near the top of the 2010 trial for mean turfgrass quality and demonstrates excellent disease resistance.

Now, I'm very new to lawn care, but don't the 2010 trials seem 'dated?' I have read on forums that getting the newest seeds from these NTEP trials, have the best chance at disease resistance/etc & I do NOT want to have my 10k destroyed again.

Sidenote: SSS is expensive, and I have tried to look locally for seed (Seattle area), but no such luck expect big box store seeds. The closest I saw was from a comment on Reddit, about local company in OR (Protime lawn seed).


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I wouldn't consider that dated. Looks like that report came out in 14. Grandslam included in this report from 2016, too. https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/pr16/pr16_18-1/pr16_18-1.pdf

In general they make improvements in seed genetics but age isn't always a bad thing... for instance Midnight KBG is still one of the top rated and most heavily used bluegrass cultivars and it is pushing 40.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

And yes SSS tends to be pricey, especially for smaller quantities. But if you are seeding 10k you will probably need at least 50#. Here is another option for you that is a bit cheaper.

https://hancockseed.com/collections/ryegrass-seed/products/champion-gq-perennial-ryegrass-seed
http://www.sroseed.com/Files/Files/SRO_USA/Tech_Sheets/Turfgrass/Perennial_Ryegrass/Champion_GQ_ts.pdf

Its a top quality blend of SRO PRG seeds. I have used it and ~50% of my bag was Sideways PRG. I am sure the mix varies over time though.


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

SSS for 50# bag = $186
Hancock for 50# bag = $119 & both of them have the shipping included.

Ty for the info GM560!

I didn't see the Champion GQ seed on the https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/pr16/pr1 ... 6_18-1.pdf you linked earlier, but I may have missed something in the 88 page document. lol


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Muddysneakers77 said:


> SSS for 50# bag = $186
> Hancock for 50# bag = $119 & both of them have the shipping included.
> 
> Ty for the info GM560!
> ...


Champion GQ is a mix, comprised of a handful of PRG varieties from Seed Research of Oregon, similar to the SS9000 mix you are considering. The cultivars they choose to include in the mix likely changes overtime, so to get more details, it might be worth it to call Hancock Seed. Mine was comprised of 3 or 4. The only one I remember was Sideways PRG. It is a great mix and a good deal. I know some other people on here use it as their overseeding go to.


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

I contacted Hancock and they sent me a pic of their cultivers.

Cutter II PRG/Harrier PRG/SR4650 PRG


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Muddysneakers77 said:


> I contacted Hancock and they sent me a pic of their cultivars.
> 
> Cutter II PRG/Harrier PRG/SR4650 PRG


SR 4650 is a top rated variety. I think I remember reading it was a component in the mix for the fields at a recent world cup.
https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/pr10/pr10_15-6/pr10_15-6.pdf

Others look to be older, but still very highly rated cultivars

Cutter:
https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/pr04/pr04_08-3/pr04_08-3.pdf

Harrier:
https://www.ntep.org/ntep/data/pr04/pr04_10-10/pr04_10-10.pdf


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Yea...I looked at the NTEP website link you posted and saw SR 4650 on their list, posted on the most recent 2017 Progress report. I didn't see Cutter/Harrier on the list.

I did see all 3 on the new listed in the SSS blend, GrandSlam GLD/Karma/Stellar 3GL.


----------

